# Manstopper



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Nothing anemic to the caliber of this Webley. .577cf when you absolutely, positively had to stop those Zulus in thier tracks! In a private collection in TX,, truely ofmuseum quality.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

,!


----------

